# The Microsoft viral attempt



## Satcomer (Nov 19, 2009)

Well Apple please don't do that stupid fake "flash mob"  featured on YouTube because if you noticed in frame 2:15 mark you will noticed the store being shoplifted.  It is being laughed at by most Mac users and others who see right through this attempt to try to be hip. I sure Apple you don't even think about doing something like this because it feels very lame!


----------



## ora (Nov 19, 2009)

Brilliant bit of unsubtle shoplifting!


----------



## bbloke (Nov 21, 2009)

Microsoft: We just don't get it&#8482;

As for the shoplifting, that would not be the smartest thing to do when the routine was being filmed!  Looking at it again, is it clear the girl picked up something valuable before shoving it in her handbag, or could she have just been carrying a flyer or magazine and then put it away (it looks like they enter at 1:55-ish)?

It's also funny how relatively few people are really paying attention during the dancing...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 21, 2009)

It looks like some kind of pamphlet or brochure, like bbloke said.

I'm trying to think what Windows product is shaped like a magazine, obviously made solely of paper, is floppy, and that's worth anything.  Software would be in a box and would be rigid.  Hardware would, too.

I think she was just carrying around a brochure or pamphlet, decided to get in on the dancing, and needed to free up a hand for that silly clapping.  So she shoved said brochure in her purse.

I didn't see any shoplifting.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 23, 2009)

Well if you watch it in slow motion she comes in and starts dancing with them. Then she dances over to the stand and when every employees turns around she picks of something that looks like what is in the stand and stuffs it in her purse.  It looks very suspicious to me.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 23, 2009)

Whatever it is, it couldn't be worth much -- it's definitely a pamphlet (or something made of paper -- it "flops" around in the movie), and I've never heard of those selling for much.

I'm under the impression that it was a sales slip or tech sheet, freely available for some product in the store.


----------



## lbj (Nov 23, 2009)

But enough with the potential shoplifting...

That is singly the lamest attempt I have EVER seen by any company to promote itself.  I don't know which is worse: that employees were most likely coerced to participate, that some of the employees actually enjoyed themselves, that "innocent" consumers were caught in the crossfire, that the whole GD thing went on as long as it did!

Lame.LAME.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 24, 2009)

One other thing is do you notice how empty the store is? I can't remember the time I could go into an Apple Store without moving one meter without bumping into someone. The place seems always crowded!


----------



## Tommo (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree Satcomer, the trouble is in my local store most people are not buying anything, they're just getting their regular Facebook and Twitter fix as they seem to be unable to make it through a short shopping trip without it.


----------

